# New to fourm 2015 brute force 750 noise from clutch area



## obphil (Nov 24, 2016)

I have a 2015 brute and i have smoked the stock belt a few times i have two inch lift with 30 backs i put a new belt on because it sounded loke it was slapping the cover stock belt was still fine went riding on new belt and second ride got stuck in aome thick lake bed mud and burnt and broke new belt all my clutching is stock now have another new belt on and when rev it up it has a knocking noise like its hittin the cover i take cover off and it dont do it ive seen somethin somewhere about the kebc delete could that b my noise any help and information is greatly appreciated


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Can't run 30" tires without some clutch mods.... and by now they may be damaged. Talk to VFJ about your situation.


----------



## obphil (Nov 24, 2016)

I jus pilled cover off again and found some more peices of the belt that broke some clogs off and put it back on and noise is gone but ive been ridin it awhile with no problems yet but i did order some epi clutch springs for it maroon for primary and red for secondary jus to try and make belts last lil longer in that thick mud but like i say i havent had any problems til then and it jus got to the point that it wouldnt turn the tires bec how thick it was and the suction but ive taken everywhere ive wanted to go with everything stock except two in lift and thirtys but thank you


----------



## johnny ukelele (Oct 12, 2016)

Please let us know how you like your bike after you clutch it...
How those color springs work with your set up...
I am about to order some springs for mine as well....


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I strongly suggest vforcejohn or rmax for clutch springs. The 2005 - 2011 clutches are different than the 2012 - 2016 clutches. What springs work for the earlier Brutes wont work as well for the 2012 - 16 Brutes.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

dman66 said:


> I strongly suggest vforcejohn or rmax for clutch springs. The 2005 - 2011 clutches are different than the 2012 - 2016 clutches. What springs work for the earlier Brutes wont work as well for the 2012 - 16 Brutes.


first thing i would do would be get rid of the epi red secondary an go with a Dalton aqua or vfj equivelant 
the red spring is so long that it will coil bind way before the secondary clutch will open up 
next would be get the primary clutch modified you may think its doing good with the 30s now but if the clutch is properly modified it will make a world of difference


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Don't mean to thread jack but just stumbled across this. rmax, I'm running a EPI red secondary spring with my set up. Do you think that may be where the noise could be coming from when I put a heavy load on it?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

DaveMK1 said:


> Don't mean to thread jack but just stumbled across this. rmax, I'm running a EPI red secondary spring with my set up. Do you think that may be where the noise could be coming from when I put a heavy load on it?


hard to say Dave i know that the red epi is almost twice as long as the stock spring an when install it has very little room to compress 
i would try a dalton aqua or vfj comparable spring they use larger dia wire to make the stiffer springs 
an check the belt deflection i had one with a lose belt that raised hell when you nailed it 
anyway we will get it lined out when you get back in Ms 
need to upgrade your spider anyway


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

rmax said:


> hard to say Dave i know that the red epi is almost twice as long as the stock spring an when install it has very little room to compress
> i would try a dalton aqua or vfj comparable spring they use larger dia wire to make the stiffer springs
> an check the belt deflection i had one with a lose belt that raised hell when you nailed it
> anyway we will get it lined out when you get back in Ms
> need to upgrade your spider anyway



rogo sounds good. I'm going to order a Dalton aqua and pull the secondary apart when we get home.


----------

